

Role of (Blue) Light in Sleep/Alertness/Cognitive Ability - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/05/health/05light.html?src=me&ref=general

======
pstuart
This can be partially mitigated: <http://stereopsis.com/flux/>

